# Bike Park Winterberg



## FlorianDue (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich überlege noch dieses Jahr  mit ein paar Freunden zum ersten mal den Bike Park Winterberg zu besuchen.
Die Frage ist: Lohnt sich das für uns?
Ich würde behaupten, wir sind ambitionierte Anfänger und haben All Mountains mit 140-160mm Federweg.
Gibt es Strecken, die auch Anfänger fahren können, oder wie tastet man sich am besten ran?


----------



## CrossX (6. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt nen ewig langen Thread über den Bikepark Winterberg. Da ist eigentlich alles geklärt. Einfach mal die Suche belangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (6. Oktober 2011)

CRxflo schrieb:


> Ich überlege noch dieses Jahr  mit ein paar Freunden zum ersten mal den Bike Park Winterberg zu besuchen.
> Die Frage ist: Lohnt sich das für uns?
> Ich würde behaupten, wir sind ambitionierte Anfänger und haben All Mountains mit 140-160mm Federweg.
> Gibt es Strecken, die auch Anfänger fahren können, oder wie tastet man sich am besten ran?



Von wo kommt Ihr?


----------



## FlorianDue (6. Oktober 2011)

nähe Düsseldorf, hätten so 170km Anreise.


----------



## D.Sanchezz (7. Oktober 2011)

lohnt sich.

waren neulich zT mit Hardtails da und das hat schon Spass gemacht.
ausser Downhill+Northshore-Track kannste alles auch ohne 'Downhillmaschine' flüssig fahren

axo, lt Winterberg Homepage werden meine ich ab nächster Woche ein paar Strecken wegen Umstellung auf Winterbetrieb dicht gemacht.. also hopp hopp auf gehts


----------



## thomas79 (7. Oktober 2011)

der downhill lässt sich auch mit dem Hardtail problemlos fahren, alle Hindernisse haben Chickenways.


----------



## D.Sanchezz (7. Oktober 2011)

wenn ich alles umfahre, wieso sollte ich den Track dann reiten 
das ist doch wie als Eunuch in Puff gehn..
am End stehste den schnellen Jungs (also denen mit den dicken Prügeln ^^) damit noch im Weg rum, muss ja nich sein.

Gibt doch ausreichend Alternativen, Giro, 4X, Conti Track & Fun Ride bääm!
hofftl is Sonntag erträgliches Wetter ...


----------



## thomas79 (7. Oktober 2011)

Naja, das war als Hinweis für den ambitionierten Anfänger, so kann man sich schön an alles rantasten. 
In Winterberg gibts eigentlich keine Strecke wo ein Downhiller notwendig ist, ich vermute im Singletrail ists sogar hinderlich.


----------



## jan84 (7. Oktober 2011)

D.Sanchezz schrieb:


> [...]
> am End stehste den schnellen Jungs (also denen mit den dicken Prügeln ^^) damit noch im Weg rum, muss ja nich sein.
> [...]



Komischerweise stehen mir häufig die mit den dicken Prügeln im Weg...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## D.Sanchezz (7. Oktober 2011)

ja, habe ich auch schon erlebt. als ich noch keinen Riesen-Prügel hatte. 
Deshalb will ich jetzt auch unbedingt nochmal hin, jetzt wo ich unten rum etwas gewaltiger 'bestückt' bin.


----------



## jan84 (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich sehe schon... die Bestückung unterhalb der Gürtellinie ist das Problem....

J


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlorianDue (9. Oktober 2011)

Wäre den Willingen auch eine Alternative für uns?
Wir wollen eigentlich nur nen Tag bergab Spaß haben, und uns ein wenig an für uns schwierige Sachen wagen, die man am Niederrhein nicht wirklich vorfindet.


----------



## thomas79 (9. Oktober 2011)

Da find ich Winterberg besser. In Willingen gibts nur zwei Strecken, den Freeride und den absolut nicht einsteigertauglichen Downhill. In Winterberg ist für jeden was dabei und es gibt mehr Vielfalt.


----------



## vinzentrs1 (9. Oktober 2011)

ich überlege auch ob ich den bike park fahren soll fahre mountainbike 100 mm feder weg (Corratec Motion) und North shore würde ich auch mit einem geillen Bike als ANFÄNGER niemals fahren dir würde Ich erst fahren wenn ich was erfahrener bin. die downhiller brauchste einfach nur die richtige Absprung,trampel und Geschwindigkeits Technik. North-shore ist ne reine fahrtechnik strecke. hab mir auf der bikepark winterberg hp das vid. angesehen, echt heftig


----------



## CrossX (10. Oktober 2011)

In Winterberg auf dem Contitrack sind aber auch sehr einfache Einsteiger Northshoresachen. Die kann man mit ein klein wenig Bikebeherrschung locker fahren. 
Federweg braucht man da eh nicht, also ist das Bike eher zweitrangig


----------



## vinzentrs1 (10. Oktober 2011)

da muss ich dir rehct geben weil die conti is nu wirklich sehr einfach


----------



## oBATMANo (11. Oktober 2011)

Winterberg Downhill ist sehr einfach und es sind eh immer sehr viele Anfänger unterwegs.
Gibt wohl keinen anderen Park wo so viele Tourenfahrer unterwegs sind. Also für Anfänger optimal.
Halt einfach bissl die Augen offen halten und nicht losfahren wenn gerade von hinten ein Schnellerer schon um die Ecke kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vinzentrs1 (12. Oktober 2011)

sagt ma eure lieblingsstrecke an alle die schoma da warn. meine is die 4 x conti und einfach der übungsparcour siehe: http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/de/strecken/strecken.php
mfg vinzent


----------



## JDEM (12. Oktober 2011)

Die Sommerrodelbahn ist echt geil!


----------



## vinzentrs1 (12. Oktober 2011)

jou deswgen waren wir auch eigentlich da  und dann bin ich meiner mutter soooo mit dem bikepark aufn sck gegangen wie man auf gut deutsch sagt, dass sie gesagt hat dass wir dahin fahren. und was is passiert?? 2 wochen spater standen wir wieder da XD aber diesma zum biken und nicht für die sommer rodelbahn  was wir aber dann hinterher nur zum fun jeder noch einma gemacht ham    XD wie gesagt die X4 is so derbe geill!


----------



## GravityFan (13. Oktober 2011)

Meine Erfahrung als Anfänger mit den Bikeparks Winterberg und Willingen:

Winterberg bietet mit Sicherheit mehr Abwechslung, was allerdings für wirkliche Anfänger eingeschränkt wird. Ich selber fahre ein CC-Hardtail und konnte in Winterberg eigentlich nur auf der Giro-Freecross, 4X, Conti und ein bischen Funride Spaß haben. Negativ war für mich aber folgendes: 


Die Giro-Freecross-Strecke ist zwar die längste Strecke in WB aber auch eine der langweiligsten. Ewige Serpentinen und nicht so prickelnde Sprünge.
Die 4X ist zwar imo. die spaßigste Strecke für Anfänger aber entsprechend kurz. Wenn du also nicht hochschieben möchtest, musst du dich mehr oder minder durch den Slopestyle und Funride bzw. Endstück der Giro schlängeln. Meiner Meinung geht dort einfach wertvolle Fahrzeit verloren, die man doch lieber ein bischen "flowiger" verbringt.
Die von Continental gesponsorte Strecke ist kurz, nicht sonderlich schnell und bisher hat der Lift da immer frühzeitig schluss gemacht. Das ewig Hochstrampeln über die Straße hatte ich dann nach einiger Zeit satt.
Die Downhill-Strecke ist mit einem AM-Bike sicherlich gut fahrbar. Mit meinem Hardtail und nur 4 Monaten Bike-Erfahrung bin ich da schon runtergehoppelt. Sah zwar extrem bescheuert aus und habe mich ein paar mal hingelegt aber durch die Chickenways ließ sich alles(bis auf die Steinfelder) fahren. Insgesamt finde ich die Strecke aber für Anfänger wenig ansprechend, da die Alternativrouten relativ langweilig ausfallen (da machen die anderen Strecken in WB mehr Spaß)
Der Hauptlift ist ziemlich langsam. Für den Höhenunterschied braucht das Teil einfach endlos. Gerade im Herbst, wenn es üsselig wird habe ich da das Gefühl auf den Bänken einzuschlafen.
Zu Willingen:

Es stimmt, das die Downhill-Strecke nicht gerade für Anfänger geeignet ist. Bin da einmal mit dem Hardtail runtergezuckelt und wollte das Teil am Schluss einfach in die Ecke schmeißen. Trotz Chickenways einfach extrem rubbelig und schwierig. Mit einem ordentlich abgestimmten AM-Bike sollte das ganze aber schon ein bischen besser funktionieren.
Die Freeride-Strecke ist dafür aber ein Traum! Länger als irgendeine Strecke in Winterberg und deutlich besser designed macht diese Strecke einfach nur Spaß. Durch die Northshore-Drops kann man die ganze Sache auch ein bischen variieren und als Anfänger dazulernen. Zusätzlich dazu ist der Lift meistens schnell dazu angenehm windgeschützt und geräumig. (Wenn keiner meckert können da auch mal 3 Biker rein) Gefühlt verbringt man in Willingen meiner Meinung nach einfach viel mehr Zeit auf der Strecke als am Lift oder auf dem Weg zum nächsten "Streckenschnipsel".

Einziges Manko: Viele Besoffene an Feiertagen oder auch Wochenenden. Aufpassen!

Übrigens: Die 4X am Ende der Downhill ist auch interessant. Wer gut Surfen kann, kommt da auf seine Kosten. (Leider kann ich das noch gar nicht!)


----------



## bicirella (18. Oktober 2011)

Lohnt sich immer! :-D
Es geht ja ganz nach dem Motto: Was nicht ist kann ja noch werden.
Wenn du dort bist, wirst du schon sehen was los ist. Und die Leute die du dort siehst ermutigen einen ja auch.


----------



## FlorianDue (18. Oktober 2011)

Wir waren am Samstag da, sind 5 h gefahren und hatten super viel Spaß.

Sobald es möglich ist, werden wir wieder in den Bike Park fahren.

In hab noch den Bike Park in Belgien entdeckt, aber da muss man hochtreten, oder?


----------



## heifisch (18. Oktober 2011)

Du meinst die Filthy Trails? Muss man.


----------



## FlorianDue (18. Oktober 2011)

lohnt sich das Treten denn?
Wir wohnen nur 90km von dem Park weg.


----------



## heifisch (18. Oktober 2011)

Such mal nach Filthy Trails, gibt nen großen Thread im Forum dazu. Ich war selbst noch nicht da, ist von mir aus weiter weg, als die die großen Berge.


----------



## wolfontour (20. Oktober 2011)

Hi ich war schon 2mal in Winterberg und kann nur sagen ,dass Winterberg für Profis und
Einsteiger gleichermaßen gut geeignet ist.

Die Strecken sind super vielfältig und oft kann man variiren.

Und 160mm Federweg sind vollkomment ausreichend.

Meine Lieblingsstrecke ist die Reinfolge 4x-Slopestyle-Funride.



Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowboll (20. Oktober 2011)

Hi

also ich würde auch mal gerne nach Winterberg fahren.

Weis leider nur nicht ob mein Bike nicht zu schnell an die grenzen kommt.

Habe nur 120 vorn und Hinten. 

Ich weis es gibt diese Chickenways aber ich will nicht allem ausweichen.

Oder sollte ich mir lieber dort eins mit mehr federweg ausleihen?

mfg Jochen


----------



## vinzentrs1 (20. Oktober 2011)

nimm deins du musst nur ein paar chickenways nehemn den rest kannste nehmen(springen...etc.)


----------



## Cube99 (20. Oktober 2011)

@ Snowboll :
mein Kumpel fährt auch nur 100mm vorn und hinten und kommt auch die Freeride Strecken runter ( Geißkopf )
wenn man nicht gerade downhill oder rießen sprünge fährt reichen 120 mm...


----------



## vinzentrs1 (20. Oktober 2011)

allerdings fahre vorne 100 und hinten garnichts (mtb) das einzige was ich nich fahrn kann is downhill


----------



## Snowboll (21. Oktober 2011)

Ok danke.

hab mir echt den Kopf zerbrochen, aus panik mein Bike
hält das nicht aus.

Dann sehts schon mal fest, Winterberg ich komme.

Aber erst nächstes Jahr 

mfg Jochen


----------



## wolfontour (22. Oktober 2011)

Hi Snowboll,

wenn Du richtig Spaß haben willst und nicht gerade schon Dirt fährst, leih` Dir nen Nicolai AFR mit Protektoren; da kannst es krachen lassen und das Bike verzeiht Dir alle Fehler.
Habe das selber auch schon so gemacht und viel gelernt.
Knitterfrei muss sein sonst wirst Du schnell unsicher... auf Deinen Trails zu Hause kannst Du Dich dann an Dein Limit herantasten..

Viel Spaß im Frühjahr in Winterberg..

Wolfontour
Kein Meter ist umsonst


----------



## vinzentrs1 (22. Oktober 2011)

bei mir is das doof ich hab nur en mountainbike und da macht es nur halb so viel spaass die strcken runter zu brettern weil du wirklich alles mit den beinen wegfedern musst da machste schnell einen auf schlapper hund


----------



## bomber.ch (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann auch den Flowtrail in Stromberg empfehlen http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/

Kostet nix, wenig Betrieb bzw. verläuft sich das ganz gut auf der Strecke. Für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene beidermaßen geeignet...die "schwarzen" Streckenteile beschränken sich auf Sprünge über Gaps und Drops ins Steinfeld 

Ist zwar für dieses Jahr ab 1.11. geschlossen, aber im nächsten Jahr mit neuem Streckenteil wieder auf. Ich fahr immer wieder gerne die 200km von mir dort hin, weils einfach Laune macht und "flowt"


----------



## swuzzi (3. Februar 2012)

Hi
Mal was anderes
Hat schon mal jemand einen Kurs in Winterberg mitgemacht und kann berichten ob es sich lohnt???!!!!!
swuzzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BullsCobra (9. Februar 2012)

Hey,
Wie ich in einem anderen Thread schon beschrieben hatte habe ich mir im November letzten Jahres ein CC-HT (Bulls King Cobra Disc) gekauft und mich danach mit dem Downhill-Virus infiziert. Seit dem zerbreche ich mir ständig den Kopf, was ich damit machen kann...
Einen leichten Trail bei uns im Wald trau ich mich noch runter, aber danach hab ich Schiss, dass ich das Bike zerreiße. Ich hab überlegt, mir einen neuen Rahmen (...) zu kaufen, aber das bringt entweder nicht viel oder ist so teuer, dass ich mir auch ein neues Radl davon kaufen könnte. Und ein neues Dirt kaufen und mein Cobra verkaufen ist (von Seiten meiner Eltern) garantiert nicht drin.
Was meint ihr, reicht es für leichte Bikeparks dann doch noch?


----------



## swuzzi (9. Februar 2012)

BullsCobra schrieb:


> Hey,
> Wie ich in einem anderen Thread schon beschrieben hatte habe ich mir im November letzten Jahres ein CC-HT (Bulls King Cobra Disc) gekauft und mich danach mit dem Downhill-Virus infiziert. Seit dem zerbreche ich mir ständig den Kopf, was ich damit machen kann...
> Einen leichten Trail bei uns im Wald trau ich mich noch runter, aber danach hab ich Schiss, dass ich das Bike zerreiße. Ich hab überlegt, mir einen neuen Rahmen (...) zu kaufen, aber das bringt entweder nicht viel oder ist so teuer, dass ich mir auch ein neues Radl davon kaufen könnte. Und ein neues Dirt kaufen und mein Cobra verkaufen ist (von Seiten meiner Eltern) garantiert nicht drin.
> Was meint ihr, reicht es für leichte Bikeparks dann doch noch?



Hi
Laß es lieber--es sei denn deine Eltern wollen zum neuen Rad auch einen neuen Sohnemann!!!!
Geht mal garnicht.....
Rede mal mit deinen Eltern--in Ruhe-!! 
Falls du nicht alle Nasenlang mit was neuem ankommst-haben se bestimmt nix dagegen.Vielleicht geben sie ja auch was dabei!
Mach ihnen klar (eventuell ein Ferienjob), das du es diesmal ernst meinst!!
Viel Glück


----------



## BullsCobra (9. Februar 2012)

Sry, ich konnte es auch nicht lassen, nochmal und nochmal zu fragen 
Danke, ich werd mal schauen, was sich so machen lässt


----------



## wolfontour (12. Februar 2012)

Hi swuzzi

habe den Grundkurs 2Tage einmal alleine und 3 Jahre später also 2010 mit drei Kumpels gemacht.
Patrick macht das super und beobachtet jeden genau. Am 2 Tage dürfte ich mit ihm North-Shore und Downhill fahren.
Du lernst den Trail lesen, deine Schwerpunkt im Bike kennen, richtig Bremsen und den Druck in den Kurven aufem Bike zu lassen etc.
Also ich meine gut investiertes Geld; am Ende des Kurses ist meist noch 2 h Zeit, um mit der Liftkarte ( im Kurs inklusive ) noch alle Strecken zu testen.....falls man noch genügend Kraft in Armen und Beinen hat.
Ich bin beide Male mit dem eigenen Bike gefahren ( zu Hause habe ich ja auch nix anderes ) und ich muss sagen,    am Bike liegts nicht!!!!!
Ok fahre Fusion Raid mit ZTR No Tubes und 2.4 Fat Albert  140mm hi und vo  aber Patrick oder jeder andere Guide da zieht mich wahrscheinlich noch mit nem 28er Kalkhoff ab.
Ich war inzwischen im Allgäu, Schwarzwald und mehrfach in den Dolomiten ohne den Kurs hätte ich mich dan nicht so schnell runter getraut.

In jedem Fall lohnenswert, Spaßfaktor hoch; Lerneffekt kommt meist erst mit dem fahren auf den Strecken; und macht Lust auf mehr!

Gruß
Wolfontour

-Kein Meter ist umsonst!-


----------



## Jayesso (22. Februar 2012)

hab auch ne frage zum bikepark wibe:
wenn man da so im mai, juni, juli hinfährt, wie sind dann so die besucherzahlen, gibts dann lange wartezeiten am lift, etc. oder verläuft sich das? gibt es bestimmte strecken, die besonders voll sind. (also die dh und north-shore werden wir nicht fahren, da anfänger und hardtail)
vg janosch


----------



## CrossX (22. Februar 2012)

Warte, ich gucke mal in meine Glaskugel......

Am 29 Juni ist nix los. Park leer, kannst hinfahren 

Generell ist es in der Woche meist nicht voll und die Wartezeiten am Lift moderat bis nicht vorhanden. Schöne Wochenenden und Ferienzeit meiden. 
In der Woche ist aber der Schlepplift nicht an, dann muss man die große Runde fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swuzzi (23. Februar 2012)

Hi
Am 29. habe ich Geburtstag = sind alle bei mir!!!!:lol
Nur die Holländer kommen nicht.....wegen der verpatzten EM!!

Mein Tip:In der Woche
Fahre nicht gerade am WE bei schönem Wetter hin!!!!
Außer es regnet stark!!!

swuzzi


----------



## Jayesso (24. Februar 2012)

Jop. vielen Dank.


----------



## Jayesso (25. Februar 2012)

Ich hab noch eine Frage:
Ich war noch nie im Bikepark und wollte jetzt mal (also im Sommer) mit meinem Hardtail hin, ausprobieren.
Meine Frage: Der Bikepark bietet ja eine Tageskarte an und Fahrtenkarte. Mit der Tageskarte kann man unbegrenzt den Lift benutzen, oder? Mit der 10er-Fahrtenkarte nur 10 mal, oder? Welche ist dann sinnvoller für einen Anfänger? Lohnt sich die Tageskarte oder fährt man sowieso nicht soviel, sodass eine 10er oder 20er Karte reichen würde?
VG Janosch


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (25. Februar 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Die Sommerrodelbahn ist echt geil!


 
Jap die is edel mach mit voller Panzerung bestimmt nen hammer Bild
aber selbst bei der kannst du abfliegen


----------



## CrossX (25. Februar 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> Ich hab noch eine Frage:
> Ich war noch nie im Bikepark und wollte jetzt mal (also im Sommer) mit meinem Hardtail hin, ausprobieren.
> Meine Frage: Der Bikepark bietet ja eine Tageskarte an und Fahrtenkarte. Mit der Tageskarte kann man unbegrenzt den Lift benutzen, oder? Mit der 10er-Fahrtenkarte nur 10 mal, oder? Welche ist dann sinnvoller für einen Anfänger? Lohnt sich die Tageskarte oder fährt man sowieso nicht soviel, sodass eine 10er oder 20er Karte reichen würde?
> VG Janosch



Für Anfänger ist der Contitrack eigentlich am besten um  mal etwas Bikeparkluft zu schnuppern. Der ist allerdings recht kurz. Du wirst immer direkt bis zum Start mit dem Schlepplift gezogen. Ein Durchlauf dauert sicher nicht mehr als 10 Minuten, deshalb würde ich eher ein Tagesticket empfehlen. Mehr als 10 Abfahrten schafft man eigentlich immer, außer im Sommer steht man 1h unten am großen Lift.


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (25. Februar 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> Ich hab noch eine Frage:
> Ich war noch nie im Bikepark und wollte jetzt mal (also im Sommer) mit meinem Hardtail hin, ausprobieren.
> Meine Frage: Der Bikepark bietet ja eine Tageskarte an und Fahrtenkarte. Mit der Tageskarte kann man unbegrenzt den Lift benutzen, oder? Mit der 10er-Fahrtenkarte nur 10 mal, oder? Welche ist dann sinnvoller für einen Anfänger? Lohnt sich die Tageskarte oder fährt man sowieso nicht soviel, sodass eine 10er oder 20er Karte reichen würde?
> VG Janosch


 
Also ich würde dir zu ner Tageskarte raten, wenn du den ganzen Tag da bist! So ne 10er Karte ist bei mir schneller weg als ich gucken kann,wenn es leer ist und du am Lift nicht warten brauchst ist die in 2 Std spätestens durch


----------



## Bigair7luc (25. Februar 2012)

Hey,
ich würd genre wissen ob der Grundkurs für alle Klassen gemacht ist.
Ich fahr ein Freerider und bin der Meinung, dass es alles eine gewöhnungs Sache ist.
Ob 100mm oder 180mm die Geometrie macht den Unterschied.


----------



## swuzzi (26. Februar 2012)

Aloa

Was "gelehrt" wird steht bei den einzelnen Kursen dabei!!!

Wenn du schon länger "richtig" fährst denke ich braucht man keinen Grundkurs.= Allgemeines,Bremsen,Balance,Strecke lesen,Haltung Körper!

Geo vs. Federweg:
Plums mal aus 2 m höhe runter mit 100mm. 
Dann mit einer "andere Geo" und 100mm !?!

Falls du noch kannst,machs mal mit nem 180er in unterschiedlicher Geo!?!
Ruf mich aber bitte vorher an,zwecks YouTube Video
Und?????????????????

swuzzi


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (26. Februar 2012)

swuzzi schrieb:


> Geo vs. Federweg:
> Plums mal aus 2 m höhe runter mit 100mm.
> Dann mit einer "andere Geo" und 100mm !?!
> 
> ...


 

Oh ja das muss ich auch sehen

Habe aber auch schon so Spatern in wibe gesehen die den Roadgap mit nem Hardtail gefahren sind, ohne sich zu zerlegen


----------



## Jayesso (26. Februar 2012)

Aber es ist möglich, ohne das Bike gleich zu schrotten, mit nem Hardtail im Bikepark zu fahren? Also außer den DH, Fun Ride, Slopestyle.
Und auch ohne spezielle Ausrüstung, also nur mit normalen Fahrradhelm, Handschuhe, ohne sich selber zu schrotten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dietmonkey21 (26. Februar 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> Aber es ist möglich, ohne das Bike gleich zu schrotten, mit nem Hardtail im Bikepark zu fahren? Also außer den DH, Fun Ride, Slopestyle.
> Und auch ohne spezielle Ausrüstung, also nur mit normalen Fahrradhelm, Handschuhe, ohne sich selber zu schrotten?


 
Wenn du gut bist kannst du alles mit nem Hardtail fahren, da brauchst du halt nur"eier in der Hose"  habe ich letztes Jahr auch noch gemacht weil mir nen ganzer Tag nur Slopestye zu langweilig war

Wegen der Panzerung kann ich dir nur sagen, das da Pflicht besteht welche zu tragen und grad als Anfänger würde ich da welche leihen


----------



## Jayesso (26. Februar 2012)

Dietmonkey21 schrieb:


> Wenn du gut bist kannst du alles mit nem Hardtail fahren, da brauchst du halt nur"eier in der Hose"  habe ich letztes Jahr auch noch gemacht weil mir nen ganzer Tag nur Slopestye zu langweilig war
> 
> Wegen der Panzerung kann ich dir nur sagen, das da Pflicht besteht welche zu tragen und grad als Anfänger würde ich da welche leihen



Aber es besteht doch nur auf der Hälfte der Strecken Vollkörperschutz-Pflicht. Sind die anderen auch so gefährlich, wenn man keine großen Jumps macht?


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (26. Februar 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> Aber es besteht doch nur auf der Hälfte der Strecken Vollkörperschutz-Pflicht. Sind die anderen auch so gefährlich, wenn man keine großen Jumps macht?


 
Ja schon, aber mit protis fülst du dich halt sicherer und wenn du dich sicher fühlst kannst du dann auch dazu lernen


----------



## Düst__ (26. Februar 2012)

Dietmonkey21 schrieb:


> Also ich würde dir zu ner Tageskarte raten, wenn du den ganzen Tag da bist! So ne 10er Karte ist bei mir schneller weg als ich gucken kann,wenn es leer ist und du am Lift nicht warten brauchst ist die in 2 Std spätestens durch



lohnt aber nur wenn wenig los ist.
sonst zahlst zu viel. 
wenn es aus eimern regnet, man auch mal nicht über "oh ich muss viel fahren damit sich die tages karte lohnt" nachdenken will. Mann sein bike oder körper schrottet oder aus anderen gründen nimmer fahren kann.is ne punktekarte auch nich verkehrt. Zumal die punkte ja nich verfallen.


----------



## Jayesso (26. Februar 2012)

kann man sich denn so eine fahrtenkarte am selben tag nachkaufen. also wenn die 10 fahrten vorbei sind dann ne neue?


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (26. Februar 2012)

klar kannst du die auch ne 2. oder sogar 3. karte holen die punkte die über sind verfallen ja nicht und du kannst sie beim nächsten besuch weiter benutzen


----------



## CrossX (26. Februar 2012)

Ne Tageskarte kostet maximal 27 Euro. Wenn du erst etwas  später kommst sogar weniger. Eine 10er Karte kostet 20 Euro. Wenn du dann ne zweite kaufst bist du schon 40 Euro los für  die gleiche Leistung. Wenn du einigermaßen fit bist schaffst du locker über 10 Abfahrten. Meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich so ne Punktekarte nicht.


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (26. Februar 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ne Tageskarte kostet maximal 27 Euro. Wenn du erst etwas  später kommst sogar weniger. Eine 10er Karte kostet 20 Euro. Wenn du dann ne zweite kaufst bist du schon 40 Euro los für  die gleiche Leistung. Wenn du einigermaßen fit bist schaffst du locker über 10 Abfahrten. Meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich so ne Punktekarte nicht.


Ja danke das habe ich nen paar Posts vorher auch schon mal gesagt aber da waren so 2-3 leute der meinung das stimmt nicht und es würde ne 10er Karte reichen
Ich komme damit max 2 std aus dan ist die leer


----------



## Bigair7luc (26. Februar 2012)

Hey, 
Swuzzi wenn du mal in Winterberg warst, dann würdest du ganz viele Dirter sehen die im Slopestyle mehr als 2m droppen. Klar ist das mit 180mm einfacher! Nur wenn du es nur mit 100mm kennst, so wie ich früher ist das eine Sache der gewöhnung. Die Videos kannst du dir selber raussuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swuzzi (27. Februar 2012)

Bigair7luc schrieb:


> Hey,
> Swuzzi wenn du mal in Winterberg warst, dann würdest du ganz viele Dirter sehen die im Slopestyle mehr als 2m droppen. Klar ist das mit 180mm einfacher! Nur wenn du es nur mit 100mm kennst, so wie ich früher ist das eine Sache der gewöhnung. Die Videos kannst du dir selber raussuchen.



Hi
War ich
Wir reden hier über einen "Grundkurs"!!!
Gewöhnung = ja/Übung    Geo = Weniger

BullsCobra:
Hey,
 Wie ich in einem anderen Thread schon beschrieben hatte habe ich mir im November letzten Jahres ein CC-HT (Bulls King Cobra Disc) gekauft und mich danach mit dem Downhill-Virus infiziert. Seit dem zerbreche ich mir ständig den Kopf, was ich damit machen kann...
 Einen leichten Trail bei uns im Wald trau ich mich noch runter, aber danach hab ich Schiss, dass ich das Bike zerreiße. Ich hab überlegt, mir einen neuen Rahmen (...) zu kaufen, aber das bringt entweder nicht viel oder ist so teuer, dass ich mir auch ein neues Radl davon kaufen könnte. Und ein neues Dirt kaufen und mein Cobra verkaufen ist (von Seiten meiner Eltern) garantiert nicht drin.
 Was meint ihr, reicht es für leichte Bikeparks dann doch noch?

Meinste der fährt den Slopestyle mit seinem Bulls HT ohne Bolzen im Ar...runter  ?!

swuzzi


----------



## wolfontour (27. Februar 2012)

Bigair7luc schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich würd genre wissen ob der Grundkurs für alle Klassen gemacht ist.
> Ich fahr ein Freerider und bin der Meinung, dass es alles eine gewöhnungs Sache ist.
> Ob 100mm oder 180mm die Geometrie macht den Unterschied.




jaaaaaaaaa..... und wenn Du beim abflug kein bike unterm hintern hast ists sowieso sch... egal welche geo das hat!
hab das letztes jahr mal getestet und mit mit tossy 3 eine schöne op für implantat rein und 8 wochen später für implantat raus bekommen.
wenn du über deinem limit fährst ist die geo auch egal und du kannst sicher sein es gibt immer einen der mit 100 mm und "schlechter" geo besser runter kommt als du.

 kein meter ist umsonst


----------



## swuzzi (28. Februar 2012)

wolfontour schrieb:


> jaaaaaaaaa..... und wenn Du beim abflug kein bike unterm hintern hast ists sowieso sch... egal welche geo das hat!
> hab das letztes jahr mal getestet und mit mit tossy 3 eine schöne op für implantat rein und 8 wochen später für implantat raus bekommen.
> wenn du über deinem limit fährst ist die geo auch egal und du kannst sicher sein es gibt immer einen der mit 100 mm und "schlechter" geo besser runter kommt als du.
> 
> kein meter ist umsonst



Hi
mein Mitgefühl!!!!!Tossy 3 ist mal richtig Sche...!!Bei mir ist es 2 Jahre her!!

Jetzt hast du auch ne schlechtere Geo---allerdings im Körper und nicht am Bike!!!
Und langsamer geworden?!

swuzzi


----------



## wolfontour (4. März 2012)

Nö Nö..!!!
fahre jetzt aber nur mit pressure suite.. wegen dem sicherheitsgefühl .. und bei ner unsauberen anfahrt lass ichs lieber und werfe den anker.... son leichtes trauma bleibt halt übrig.....


----------



## gobo (4. März 2012)

swuzzi:
ich denke mal das das cobra weniger fürn park ist als für norm. trailriding.
schau doch einfach mal im bikemarkt das bekommste teilweise schon sehr günstige rahmen/räder.ein fully ist für einen neu einsteiger immer besser alt ein ht.wenn du nicht marken bezogen bist lässt sich locker was finden.


----------

